# Calibrate anyway?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering if Calibration is still neccessary with most of the newer receivers having MCACC(Pioneer) and stuff like that. My Pioneer Elite seems to do the job by itself. I probably should calibrate my Proceed AVP but I was curious if people still calibrate all the settings even with receivers that have decent Auto Calibration systems... Thanks In Advance!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I was wondering if Calibration is still neccessary with most of the newer receivers having MCACC


What do you mean by _calibration_. Do you mean setup such as distance and level of speakers for example? or do you mean response equalization?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

brucek said:


> What do you mean by _calibration_. Do you mean setup such as distance and level of speakers for example? or do you mean response equalization?
> 
> brucek


If I'm not mistaken, The Auto Calibration Systems do all of that don't they?


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a Outlaw 990 processor with its own calibration setup. Hook up the mic that is supplied with it at a distance to where you are sitting. (sweet spot) Then just sit back and let the 990 do it's magic. While the 990 did a reasonable job at calibrating I purchased a Galaxy CM-140.....there was a noticeable difference. :bigsmile:
I am not a tech person by any means :dunno:and I had to call the company that makes the CM-140 and they were very helpful and made the job to calibrate a breeze. The directions were a bit much for me to understand. 
I am glad that I bought the Galaxy-140.:clap:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If I'm not mistaken, The Auto Calibration Systems do all of that don't they?


My understanding of the Auto EQ systems is that they don't do a very good job (if at all) in the important 15Hz-80Hz band. This is where modal resonance determines low frequency behaviour and also the area we target with REW and a BFD. Many report fairly good results with first using the AutoEQ system, then using REW and a parametric equalizer to take care of the missed low end.



> Hook up the mic that is supplied with it at a distance to where you are sitting. (sweet spot) Then just sit back and let the 990 do it's magic. While the 990 did a reasonable job at calibrating I purchased a Galaxy CM-140


One of the problems with replacing the supplied mic used in an Auto EQ system is that the Auto Eq software has the calibration file for the supplied mic embedded in its code. When you substitute another mic/meter, that calibration is incorrect. I wonder if you used REW after using the Auto EQ system (with the old mic and then the new mic) to note the differences or similarities of the results...... 

brucek


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

No I did not use the REW after using the Auto EQ system (with the old mic and then the new mic) to note the differences or similarities of the results...... 

I do not even know where to begin. 
I like what I am hearing....but it sounds as though the calibration I did was wrong. I was unaware about the....(Auto EQ system is that the Auto Eq software has the calibration file for the supplied mic embedded in its code. When you substitute another mic/meter, that calibration is incorrect.) 


At -10db setting on the 990 setting the CM-140 at slow, c weighting, and a range setting of 50-100db's.

Front Left +1
Center -2
Front Right -1
Surround Right -2
Surround Back Left -2
Surround Left -3
Subwoofer -7
Note the subwoofer (JL Audio Fathom 113) has it's own calibration calculater built into the sub. I used that calibration. However I set the balanced the Master Volume control on the sub at the 2'oclock position and the trim setting on the 990 to -7.

The Outlaw's calibration went like this at -10db.

Front Left -1
Center 0
Front Right 0
Surround Right -1
Surround Back Left -3
Surround Left 0
Subwoofer -2


----------

